

The Loongson-2 MIPS Lemote Yeeloong Netbook - rbanffy
http://www.osnews.com/story/21530/The_Loongson-2_MIPS_Lemote_Yeeloong_Netbook

======
limmeau
Fast, cheap, long battery life -- pick zero. Or did I miss something?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Windows incompatibility? That's probably the major reason for Joe Q Public to
pass on it, even before they notice the rest. It also doesn't (yet?) do
suspend and resume, which is a bit of a buzz-kill.

Personally I applaud experiments on how low you can go with processing power
and still have a usable (for some definition of usable) laptop/netbook. I'm
pleasantly surprised at how much I can get done on my iPhone. And this seems
driven by some real needs within China.

It also seems notable that it's being actively marketed as fully free software
compliant from the BIOS up. I've been checking out ARM stuff and the upcoming
netbooks all seem (from speculation/guesswork) to have various proprietary
blobs in them, particularly for graphics, which will hinder Linux getting the
most out of them.

~~~
limmeau
I agree that low-power computing is an interesting topic and free turtles all
the way down are worth having -- however, the XO had free firmware and low
power consumption years ago (and a sunlight-friendly display and mesh
networking etc...), so I'm seriously unimpressed by this machine.

